# Help a Brotha



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all,

New to the forum and new to trying to put action to my newfound road cycling interest. I used to mtb when I was younger, and recently purchased a mtb to get back into it.. which I've enjoyed very much thus far.

I have been interested in getting into roadbiking since I've ridden numerous of my buddies bikes, falling in love with how smooth they ride and the feeling you get. I am a huge soccer player and a good runner (so long as my feet aren't broken), so I am interested to see if my stamina advantage in other activities will translate to a benefit in this sport.

I popped into my local bike shop recently after reading a consumer report article online on the best rated entry level bikes (the ones I read about were the Giant Defy 2, Specialized allez compact, and Trek 2.1). I'm a still blooming 19 year old at about 6'2" going on 6'3", possibly more height to come if proportioned to my size 14 clown feet. 160lbs. A shop employee sized me up to be a 58cm fit, and let me try out the allez and 2.1, which they had in stock. I was told that the main difference between the two bikes were gearing components and weights, which to be honest I couldn't distinguish.. however, I did feel more comfortable on the Specialized, though the Trek they had was a 56cm. 

I asked the employee about buying used, but he didn't recommend it as he said after about a year things like the derailer need to be replaced, and being new, I wouldn't be able to spot that in a used buy. This store does not sell used, and he is a salesman, so I'd prefer your advise. 

The information I have read thus far in trolling this begginer section has been so helpful already and all the posters seem to be very willing to help. If you've read this far, thanks for sticking with me. I'm itching to get started and waking up at 5am to watch the tour every morning is making the itch worse. Shoot me in the right direction! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

First, you need to find a different shop. At your height, you need about a 60 or a 61cm bike. 
Buying used is a great option to get more without spending it. Deraulleurs don't wear out in a year, regardless of what level of components the bike has. Chains wear and need replaced, but they're cheap. Other components wear, but at a much slower pace.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Peanya said:


> First, you need to find a different shop. At your height, you .


Going to have to disagree on this. I am almost 6'3" and I started on a 60 and found it too big. New LBS sized me up to a 58 and I am very comfortable. Typically, I can ride anything between common brands within 57 - 59. The sizing issue IMO depends more on the ETT (and obviously body measurements, which we don't know).

With regards to new vs. used, some excellent deals can be found used, provided you know what to look for, local market conditions, etc.

For your first bike (and depending on your cash situation), I might be tempted to look for a used bike. You can get quite alot for 400-600$ used. I would only do this route if you had a friend who really knows bikes and can help with fit and condition of the bike.

If you go new, definitely check out a few different shops if possible to get some differing opinions and fittings. Look for places that offer a bike fit procedure and free maintenance.


----------



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys! So it seems used wouldn't be a bad option. Also seems I need to get a few more opinions at bike shops about the correct size for me.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Stefgong said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I popped into my local bike shop recently after reading a consumer report article online on the best rated entry level bikes (the ones I read about were the Giant Defy 2, Specialized allez compact, and Trek 2.1). I'm a still blooming 19 year old at about 6'2" going on 6'3", possibly more height to come if proportioned to my size 14 clown feet. 160lbs. A shop employee sized me up to be a 58cm fit, and let me try out the allez and 2.1, which they had in stock. I was told that the main difference between the two bikes were gearing components and weights, which to be honest I couldn't distinguish.. however, I did feel more comfortable on the Specialized, though the Trek they had was a 56cm.
> ...


At this price point, the Trek has a significantly better component package, and the frame/fork is roughly comparable. While the overall dimensions that go into one maker's 56cm can be significantly different than another's, 56 is clearly too small. In Trek sizing, you're likely a 58 or 60.

IMO easily the best new bike at this price point is the Canondale CAAD10 105. It doesn't really in the same league to the others from a pure performance point of view.

While the salesman's explanation may be generic, he is correct that you likely won't be able to spot potentially significant and costly issues with a used bike. You'll also not get a warrantee, free adjustments, advise and such you'll get from a good shop.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

I`m 6`2 and I ride a 60cm frame
I even replaced the original stem(110mm)with a 120mm,but this depends on your flexibility.
A 6`2 pro-rider will probably ride a 58cm frame(or maybe 56cm)but they are very flexible and in need of a aggresive/aero riding position


----------



## TheMCP (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have other shops in your area just for sake of comparison? If what you're relaying is accurate, at least some of what the sales guy told you is definitely not true, which is troubling. "Sizing you up" is also a fexible term... if you could describe what he did to arrive at that conclusion I bet you'll get some opinions. Being excited is great and I know its hard, but going slowly, doing your research and shopping around will most likely end with a better result.

Good luck!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Peanya said:


> First, you need to find a different shop. At your height, you need about a 60 or a 61cm bike.


Amazing that without ever seeing him, much less on a bike, you can accurately fit this guy knowing nothing but his height. Quite a gift you have!

I'm 6'2" and a 58cm Specialized Roubaix/Secteur fits me perfectly. A 60 was too big.


----------



## flam79 (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought the size of the frame is not so much how tall you are but the length of your legs (i.e. the length of the inseam on your jeans) . My friend is 5'10" and rides at 54cm where as I'm 5'7" and feel more comfortable on a 56cm .


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

flam79 said:


> I thought the size of the frame is not so much how tall you are but the length of your legs (i.e. the length of the inseam on your jeans) . My friend is 5'10" and rides at 54cm where as I'm 5'7" and feel more comfortable on a 56cm .


There is no single measurement. It's about leg length, torso/arm length, and comfort reaching forward. At 6'2 I can easily stand over a 60-61, but the reach is too long for me to be comfortable.

That said - while I gave someone grief above for doing this - I would say based on height... your bike is too big and your buddies is too small. The two of you need to swap!

:thumbsup:


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

It really depends on the bike. I am 6'3 and inseam of 34ish and my felt is a 61cm, my cannondale Six is a 58cm and my Orbea Opal is a 57cm. So with that said, there are quite a few bikes out there that could very in sizes. Best thing to do, is get fitted at your LBS and take the bike for a spin. See if you are comfortable and feel good riding at the certain angles, then progress towards other bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since this is your first road bike, and given the price range of the bikes you've mentioned, I suggest buying new from a reputable LBS. With the purchase, you'll get (much needed) sizing/ fitting assistance, a warranty, usually some post purchase services like tune ups, tweaks to fit and discounts on accessories. All things considered, IMO/E a much safer route than going used and hoping for the best on sizing/ fitting and the mechanical condiiton of the bikes.

BTW, while I don't agree with the salesman's comment re: used bikes, I don't see it (alone) as a reason to avoid patronizing that shop, but to educate yourself to what's 'out there', it's to your advantage to branch out and check out other bikes along with other shops before making a decision.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

pcs2 said:


> Going to have to disagree on this. I am almost 6'3" and I started on a 60 and found it too big. New LBS sized me up to a 58 and I am very comfortable. Typically, I can ride anything between common brands within 57 - 59. The sizing issue IMO depends more on the ETT (and obviously body measurements, which we don't know).
> 
> With regards to new vs. used, some excellent deals can be found used, provided you know what to look for, local market conditions, etc.
> 
> ...


+1... I'm 6'3" and I ride 58 cm frame size too. Also, consider other bikes from Felt, Cannondale, Jamis, Bianchi, etc. Also, visit other bike shops and see what they have to offer. So far it looks like Specialized is the winner for you here but keep your options open and check out other brands as well. They will all be high quality bikes like the ones you mentioned and just having options increases your chance of getting a better deal too.


----------



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I bought a vintage road bike off craigslist the other week to ensure I enjoyed the sport. Been riding tons and loving it so far. 

As my motivation builds I see myself getting closer to make a purchase for a performance bike. Still trolling information to see which ones are worth trying out. Probably looking at new from a LBS.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stefgong said:


> Thanks for the help guys. *I bought a vintage road bike *off craigslist the other week to ensure I enjoyed the sport. Been riding tons and loving it so far.
> 
> As my motivation builds I see myself getting closer to make a purchase for a performance bike. Still trolling information to see which ones are worth trying out. Probably looking at new from a LBS.


Congrats on the new (to you) bike. Pics are _always_ appreciated.


----------



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new (to you) bike. Pics are _always_ appreciated.


Thanks, here you go.. it's a KHS Turbo with the name "john howard" on the frame, assuming it was a rider back in the day. Got it for $140


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike. Looks to be in pretty good condition. Ride often and ride safe!! :thumbsup:

According to Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Howard_(cyclist)


----------



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for info! very interesting.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a RD on one of my bikes that is over 16 years old and still looks and functions as if brand new. And, I bought it used.


----------



## Smoke2 (Jul 24, 2011)

nice.


----------



## Stefgong (Jul 7, 2011)

minutemaidman said:


> I have a RD on one of my bikes that is over 16 years old and still looks and functions as if brand new. And, I bought it used.


rd? what does this mean


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stefgong said:


> rd? what does this mean


RD = rear derailleur.


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

There are a lot of good used bikes out there to start with. I bought my buddies $1000 bike for $200 when he upgraded.


----------

